# Removing settings?



## alex.rudolph (Jul 20, 2009)

So I'm new to this whole overclocking thing. I read the pinned topic but it really doesn't help me with what I need.. I have a computer (purchased online) that claims to have a Intel® Celeron® D Processor 336 (256K Cache, 2.80 GHz, 533 MHz FSB) when using the Intel CPU data dump tool. The problem I'm having is every single time I boot the PC it reads the first 2 inputs (the HD and the CD drive) and then freezes on the 3rd. If I leave it for about 2 hours it will eventually pop up a new line that says "overclock failed". Now I purchased this PC online so I dont know if there is a way to trick a CPU into thinking its something else using custom Bios settings but its really a pain when I have to reset 10-15 times before the computer will get past the boot sequence.

Is there any way to flash the Bios back to factory default? is this even really the issue? I just want to get the computer to run. Doesn't need to be turbo charged just running. Please help fellas.


----------



## Marc23 (Jul 18, 2009)

Open your case on your pc, locathe battery on the motherboard, dont take battery out, but next to battery you will see a red jumper, looks like a very small flat blade fuse. it be marked on the board as cmos clr (normally) remove the jumper and there will be a unused pinnext toit put it on there then back to orignial place (basically moving it to next pin then back agen) that will immediately erase the bios settings.
boot ya pc up as normal.
Also make surethe pc is UNPLUGGED when doing this. 2 sec job really.


----------



## alex.rudolph (Jul 20, 2009)

Marc23 said:


> Open your case on your pc, locathe battery on the motherboard, dont take battery out, but next to battery you will see a red jumper, looks like a very small flat blade fuse. it be marked on the board as cmos clr (normally) remove the jumper and there will be a unused pinnext toit put it on there then back to orignial place (basically moving it to next pin then back agen) that will immediately erase the bios settings.
> boot ya pc up as normal.
> Also make surethe pc is UNPLUGGED when doing this. 2 sec job really.


I couldn't find anything on the motherboard that was like that... There was a jumper for chasis 1 (I believe it was marked)

No red jumper and nothing on the board labeled CMOS or CLR. I can probably get a closer image if you wana take a look for yourself but this is the MB on Newegg (with pictures) http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131521


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

On page 33 of this manual link it shows the clear Cmos jumper.

http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5S800-VM/e2419_p5s800-vm.pdf


----------



## alex.rudolph (Jul 20, 2009)

Amd_Man said:


> On page 33 of this manual link it shows the clear Cmos jumper.
> 
> http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5S800-VM/e2419_p5s800-vm.pdf


that did it... Thanks fellas


----------



## Marc23 (Jul 18, 2009)

Glad we cud Help haha.


----------

